# Sticky  sscotsman Ariens Info page



## Ingersoll444

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


For all you looking for info on old Ariens blowers, here is the gold mine!!! Thanks for the work you put in on this sscotsman!!


----------



## sscotsman

Thanks "Ingersoll" for making this a sticky! 

I have just uploaded a large update to Page 5!
concerning some new info on the evolution of the original, 1960 Sno-Thro:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


thanks,
Scot


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake

the attachments in there are really awesome, that reel mower that'd be fun


----------



## sscotsman

Ok...one more BIG update! 
(this will probably be the last update for quite some time! 

Things that are new:

Another 1960 machine featured on page 4.

Two more 10,000 series machines on page 5.

A new 22,000 series machine on page 6.

A new 924000 series machine on page 7.

Page 9 is all-new, that is the "modern" page.

Page 10, the engine swap page, has FIVE new engine swap stories!
and updated engine information.

Page 11 is seriously revamped and upgraded..
It is now the Q&A page, combining info from old pages 3 and 11 into one new page.
LOTS of new info on the Cub Cadet and John Deere machines built by Ariens,
and some other new tidbits as well..

And page 12 has a cool new 1966 "facts manual" added..

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens

thanks to everyone for all the great input! 

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Hey everyone,
im working on updating the webpage with the newest 2012 model year info, and I have more data for previous years to add as well..

I am now only missing data for ONE model year!  
Im only missing the 2007 model year! For machines introduced in the Autumn of 2006. Winter of 2006-2007.

The 2007 model year brochure will probably say "copyright 2006" on the back cover, and possibly 2006 or '06 on the front..

If anyone has this Ariens brochure/catalog, I would love to get the model numbers from it!

thanks,
Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Updated for 2012:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

As always, comments/corrections/additions are welcome.

I now have all the model numbers *except* for the 2007 model year..
(machines that came out in the Autumn of 2006..brochure will probably say 2006 on the front, and copyright 2006 on the back cover)
If anyone has that brochure, I would love to get the model numbers from it!  
thanks,
Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Updated for 2013:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site - page 9

As always, comments/corrections/additions are welcome.

thanks,
Scot


----------



## 69ariens

As all way's great reading Scot, Thanks.


----------



## Charlie

Thank you very much for doing this ,i have a 924039 and it will help a lot when needing parts


----------



## HJames

*Auger change in 1969 or 1970?*

Quick question. Did Ariens make the change from v-shaped auger bars in 1969 or 1970. I was going through your site and I can see that all 10,000 series models 1968 and prior have v-shaped bars mounted in reverse directions but all 10,000 series models 1970 and above have a different shaped bar mounted in a different direction. I didn't see a picture of a 1969 on page 5 so I am curious as to when they made the change?


----------



## sscotsman

HJames said:


> Quick question. Did Ariens make the change from v-shaped auger bars in 1969 or 1970. I was going through your site and I can see that all 10,000 series models 1968 and prior have v-shaped bars mounted in reverse directions but all 10,000 series models 1970 and above have a different shaped bar mounted in a different direction. I didn't see a picture of a 1969 on page 5 so I am curious as to when they made the change?


Good question!
and I dont know the answer..but its almost certaintly 1969, because:

Ariens used the same 24" scoop model in 1965, 66, 67, and '68.
The model 7-10M scoop attachment:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/SSA-65.pdf 1965 model 7-10M sno-thro attachment. (68001-87600)
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/SSA-66.pdf 1966 model 7-10M sno-thro attachment. (87601-114900)
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/SSA-67.pdf 1967-1968 model 7-10M sno-thro attachment. (114901 and up)

We last see the 7-10M in 1968..
then im lacking data specifically for 1969..No one has ever sent me photos of a 1969 machine! 
But then yolu noticed in 1970 the pattern is slightly different..

So since we know the 7-10M scoop was last used in 1968, we can quite reasonably deduce that the new version started in 1969..
Not proven yet!  but IMO its 90% certain..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

"Page 9" updated for 2014:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page9.html

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Blue Hill

Great as always Scot!


----------



## Vailen

Scotsman:

I had been shopping for a snowblower a couple weeks ago due to all the snow storms we have had in northern NJ this year. Thanks to finding this forum and your web site, I decided to buy an Ariens. Your web site really made the difference! I ordered an Ariens Hydro Pro Track 32 (#926415). It should arrive in about 3 weeks. I may not have my Ariens before this season is over, but I will be ready for future years.

Another reason why I bought an Ariens is their longevity. I have friends who have owned their Ariens for over 15 years and still going strong (they live in CT). I used to live in CT and everyone I know who has a 2-stage snowblower owns an Ariens.

Thanks for your web site! I look forward to reading your updates!


----------



## sscotsman

Vailen said:


> Scotsman:
> 
> I had been shopping for a snowblower a couple weeks ago due to all the snow storms we have had in northern NJ this year. Thanks to finding this forum and your web site, I decided to buy an Ariens. Your web site really made the difference! I ordered an Ariens Hydro Pro Track 32 (#926415). It should arrive in about 3 weeks. I may not have my Ariens before this season is over, but I will be ready for future years.
> 
> Another reason why I bought an Ariens is their longevity. I have friends who have owned their Ariens for over 15 years and still going strong (they live in CT). I used to live in CT and everyone I know who has a 2-stage snowblower owns an Ariens.
> 
> Thanks for your web site! I look forward to reading your updates!


Thanks Vailen! 
glad you have enjoyed the page! 
Im always happy to hear when people find it useful..
Scot


----------



## Roar

Scot,
I was reading your history of Ariens Snow Throwers and I think I have figured out that mine is a 1980 model year. I bought it used from a friend who had bought it new for his parents. It is Model 924050 Ser. 020608. You have pictures of Brandon R.'s 1980 with Ser. # 020654, so am I to conclude that mine was made 46 units before his?
Not important, but if you find the time to confirm this, I'd appreciate it.
Roar


----------



## sscotsman

Roar,
yes, that is a safe assuption!
46 units apart is probably within the same week I would image..
very cool! 
Scot


----------



## Roar

Thanks, Scot!


----------



## 1894

WOW !!! A lot of work went ( and is going ) into that link 
Found out that the blower I buried in the storage trailer because it didn't run well and eventually stopped running is a '73 
Maybe next spring I'll try and drag it out and take a good look at what all is wrong with it 

In your page I see that there may be a discrepancy regarding the tractor model # 910006 as to 8 hp or 6 hp. This one has a 6 hp. motor but I can't verify if the motor is original. On the motor I did not find a model or serial number , even on the tag you showed in one of your pics . 
The tractor and blower model and serial numbers match the '73 range though


----------



## GreenMtnMan

I really appreciate all the work and time you put into the sites, Scot. You do it the way I would if I had the talent to do it.


----------



## Big Ed

GreenMtnMan said:


> I really appreciate all the work and time you put into the sites, Scot. You do it the way I would if I had the talent to do it.


Me too Scot, Tanks.
Do you have a visitor counter for your viewing to see how many have visited your sites?

What happened to the "SUPER MOD" who made this a sticky for you? (see your first post here.)
He was last on way back 12/24/2011 and went MIA? 

I saw another "Super Mod" on a few weeks ago who listed himself as inactive?
Being a SUPER MOD must bring you bad luck?


----------



## rnaude241

Love the website Scot and like everyone else I'm very grateful for all the information it provides. Do you happen to know when the next update will be for some of the missing machines that have come about? No rush at all just curious . Again thanks for all you do here.


----------



## micah68kj

Big Ed said:


> Me too Scot, Tanks.
> Do you have a visitor counter for your viewing to see how many have visited your sites?
> 
> What happened to the "SUPER MOD" who made this a sticky for you? (see your first post here.)
> He was last on way back 12/24/2011 and went MIA?
> 
> I saw another "Super Mod" on a few weeks ago who listed himself as inactive?
> Being a SUPER MOD must bring you bad luck?


Ingersoll444 and others are pretty active over on the tractor forum. We owe them all a debt'of gratitude for getting this forum up and running years back.


----------



## sscotsman

Thanks everyone,
Glad you are enjoying the site! 
It will be 6 years old next month..and I have a bunch of
new updates coming soon! 
Probably in another week or so..
Thanks,
Scot


----------



## scrappy

sscotsman said:


> Thanks everyone,
> Glad you are enjoying the site!
> It will be 6 years old next month..and I have a bunch of
> new updates coming soon!
> Probably in another week or so..
> Thanks,
> Scot


Scot, that site is awesome. This weekend I was at my folks place, and dad showed me the paper work for his '68 10M5. A brochure with all the models and options, some tags that were attached to machine when assembled. And a few of the machine itself. Have pics if your interested.


----------



## sscotsman

Hi everyone,
I just made a BIG update to the Ariens page! 
lots of new Ariens goodness is up:

Photos of a 1960 45-10M, a previously unknown model!
Photos of a 1961 10M-L35
Photos of a 1961 10M-L55
Photos of a 1962 10M-L35
Photos and story of a beautiful 1969 restoration.
Photos and story of a beautiful 1979 restoration.
Photos and story of a 1969 engine swap.
Photo of a previously unknown Ariens dump cart.
Photos of a Bolens made by Ariens.
Previously unknown 1961 Ariens owners manual.

And one page was split into two!
Previously I had "engine swaps" and "restorations" on the same page..
but they are really different topics! so they were split into individual pages.
So now there is a separate engine swap page, and a separate restorations page.
the site has grown from 12 individual pages to 13.

Thanks to Bob N, Ken, Ryan P, Paul X10, Tim P and Dave B for all this great new info! 

The two pages with the biggest updates are the "first series" page:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

lots of new photos there..

and the new "Restorations" page:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

The dump cart and the Bolens are on the 10,000 series, and the FAQ page, respectively.

main page:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

thanks! and as always, comments, corrections and additions are welcome.
Scot


----------



## X10StingRay

sscotsman said:


> Thanks to Bob N, Ken, Ryan P, Paul X10, Tim P and Dave B for all this great new info!
> 
> thanks! and as always, comments, corrections and additions are welcome.
> Scot


Thanks Scot,

The new additions to your web site are great! Having 'new material' to read and look at is just plain fun and educational. Having this exposure and support from everyone on the 1969 and 1979 I did has me inspired to try and decide 'what's next' for me to work on. Something for myself? Why would I do such a thing? 

Happy New Year Everyone!
Paul X10


----------



## sscotsman

Thanks for your additions to the site Paul! 
And thanks to everyone who has contributed..
The page certaintly is not just "mine"..I am only the gatherer of the content! 
Its all you guys who have shared your stories, data and photos who really make
the page what it is..so cheers to all of you!


----------



## rnaude241

> Thanks to Bob N, Ken, Ryan P, Paul X10, Tim P and Dave B for all this great new info!


Honored to have one of my Snowblowers on such a great website. I loved looking at all of th e new information. The story of the 1960 45-10M is great, I hope to find a 1960 myself someday.

Thanks again Scot and the Ariens community!


----------



## HillnGullyRider

Scot, I have a few things you may like to use...
932017 pictures
1975 era brochures (that i don't see on your site)

pics i can provide later on toward springtime:

924018 model (1975 I believe)
2 1964 10m6D's, One with the ORIGINAL full teardrop/clutch bucket, another with the more common early non clutch half teardrop.

Shredder grinder attachments. both styles


----------



## Big Ed

Scot.................Do you have a visitor counter on the sites?
It would be interesting to see how many have visited the sites.


----------



## sscotsman

HillnGullyRider said:


> Scot, I have a few things you may like to use...
> 932017 pictures
> 1975 era brochures (that i don't see on your site)
> 
> pics i can provide later on toward springtime:
> 
> 924018 model (1975 I believe)
> 2 1964 10m6D's, One with the ORIGINAL full teardrop/clutch bucket,
> another with the more common early non clutch half teardrop.
> 
> Shredder grinder attachments. both styles


Rider,
those sound cool! yes I would love to have those for the site when you have a chance! thanks! 



Big Ed said:


> Scot.................Do you have a visitor counter on the sites?
> It would be interesting to see how many have visited the sites.


Ed,
No, I have never had a counter on the site..I have no clue how much traffic it gets!  
Back in the early days of personal webpages, circa 1999, it was a fad to always have a counter..
(yes, I had a geocities page in the late 90's!  its long-gone now.)
so I did have one for awhile, but that was long before my snowblower pages existed..
I dont know which of my pages gets the most traffic:

Scot's Train Pages

but its almost certainty the Ariens page..
I could add an invisable counter! just for kicks..and this would be a good time, 
since its the start of a new year..I might do that!  
put it on the main Ariens page and track it for a year..could be interesting!

I might need to move all my pages too in the coming year or two..
my long-time webpage host, mylargescale.com, was sold..
and there is some uncertainty around the future of the site..
I moved one of the sites I maintain over to google sites this past year:

https://sites.google.com/site/1991gggrs/

and its working fine..im considering moving ALL of my pages over to google..
im hesitant about them adding advertising in the future though, since google holds the reigns..
so I dont know what im going to do yet..

I doubt any of my pages get enough traffic that I myself could make any money off of them, 
and that has never been something I have really cared about anyway, its never been the reason I make my pages..
although I do have an expense to keep them running, for the webpage host plus a separate photo host..
which I dont mind at all..

So, the future of my pages is now something I need to start thinking about, 
since mylargescale is undergoing some changes..
so..we shall see!
If anyone has any webpage host advice or suggestions, im all ears! 
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Big Ed

It would be interesting to see how much traffic you are generating.

As The Snow Bird site is about the only kind of info that comes up when you search for Snow Bird. Besides ebay birds for sale yours is the only information site for them.

Heck, you might have already have had a couple hundred thousand Snow Bird hits by now.

At 25 cents a hit, that is 50 thousand!


----------



## sscotsman

Big Ed said:


> Heck, you might have already have had a couple hundred thousand Snow Bird hits by now.
> 
> At 25 cents a hit, that is 50 thousand!


Good theory! 
but thats not how it works..
you dont make money for each visit to the page..
you make money only when someone clicks on an ad! 
which is 2% to 10% of webpage visitors..
and the price varies greatly depending on how popular the webpage topic is..
(advertisers pay more for more popular "keywords", because that means more visitors..)

In my case, with the snowbird webpage, lets say 20 visits a day,
10% click rate on ads, thats 2 clicks on ads per day.
probably 1 cent per click..thats 2 cents "earnings" per day..
Seven dollars a year..and that's *really* optimistic! 

but..as I said, I dont even care about making any money off of my pages!
The Ariens page is the *only* one that even has any potential..
and I really dont want to "monetize" that page anyway, because then
I would probably get ads for low-end junky Chinese snowblowers from
Tractor Supply..or Harbor Freight engines! not something I want to promote..and, its all Ariens info anyway, and the Ariens company actually likes my page!  I dont want to jeopardize that good relationship..

So, its very unlikely I will ever consider doing ads..actually, "unlikely" isnt strong enough..it will never happen!  its just not worth it.

In order to make any money from ads on webpages or blogs you have to REALLY try, very hard, with making money as the primary and only goal..you have to make a blog with really popular key words, like mortgages or insurance, so you get many many thousands of visitors a day..ugh, sounds terribly boring!  no thanks..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Page 9 is updated!
with 2015 data:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Scot


----------



## HillnGullyRider

I really like the layout of page 9, especially the serial charts with thumbnails

Model
Name
Width
Engine
Year
Photo

It would be great if we could do this with earlier models and eventually get a thumb for every model # of 2 stage in existence.
This might be do-able for 2 stagers, but I bet there are some early single stagers that are no longer in existence anywhere.

You'd be surprised the pics you can get just from Ebay and CL alone, but the main problem is nobody lists the **** model # when they are selling these blowers. It's frustrating to have to ask every seller for the model # when you are looking to buy something used.


----------



## HillnGullyRider

1977 Blower circular in case you're interested


----------



## scrappy

If you like, can get a scan of this 1967.


----------



## sscotsman

scrappy said:


> If you like, can get a scan of this 1967.


yes, I would love to have a scan for the page! when you have a chance..
thanks!
Scot


----------



## Big Ed

sscotsman said:


> Good theory!
> but thats not how it works..
> 
> 
> Scot


It is not a theory and I know all that.
If you did get 25 cents a visit you mean to tell me you wouldn't take it?
You could donate it to your favorite charity.

I know how adamant you are about running the sites for free of charge, that is why I said that.

And, you are the only info for snow birds on the net...#1. Thanks, (thumbs up)


----------



## PixMan

Scot,

On your list for the Deluxe 28+ 921037 you might want to add the ones for 2015 (or late 2014?) model year that came with the AX414 20 ft lb LCT motor. 

Of course I learned the hard way that my Platinum 30 that was originally bought on 9/27/13 was not an SHO as the new ones are designated, but does have that same motor. 

I don't know if anyone would benefit from the differentiation of the Gen II and Gen III versions of the motor, but both of mine seem to be the Gen II. with larger tank. I definitely get about 2 full hours of run time with mine, verified yesterday.

I just want to thank you for all the work that went into that fact filled website. And yes, I have clicked on a few ads to help out.


----------



## sscotsman

PixMan said:


> Scot,
> 
> On your list for the Deluxe 28+ 921037 you might want to add the ones for 2015 (or late 2014?) model year that came with the AX414 20 ft lb LCT motor.


thanks Pix!
I checked what I have on the site, and the model 921037 is new this year, 2015 model year, and it has only had one engine so far..from the page:

Model 921037 is the Deluxe 28+ , the "plus" designation is new for 2015.
It is identical to the Deluxe 28 in all ways except for a larger engine:
2015 921030 - Deluxe 28 - 12.5FT-LB (254cc) Ariens AX engine.
2015 921030 - Deluxe 28+ - 14.5FT-LB (291cc) Ariens AX engine.

'doh! I see I have a typo there! it should be:

Model 921037 is the Deluxe 28+ , the "plus" designation is new for 2015.
It is identical to the Deluxe 28 in all ways except for a larger engine:
2015 921030 - Deluxe 28 - 12.5FT-LB (254cc) Ariens AX engine.
2015 92103*7* - Deluxe 28+ - 14.5FT-LB (291cc) Ariens AX engine.

I will go and fix that on the page right now..

You seem to be saying there is more than one engine on the 921037, but I dont believe that is correct..unless there was also a 2014 921037 that I missed! which is possible..("late 2014" is the 2015 model year)

Do you have data that says there are two different "versions" of the 921037? if so, please let me know! sometimes Ariens does sneak in some stealth models that arent on the "official" brochure for a specific model year.




> I just want to thank you for all the work that went into that fact filled website. And yes, I have clicked on a few ads to help out.


thanks!  but im not sure what you clicked on, because my site has no ads!  I make no money from my Ariens website..if you clicked on ads here in this snowblower.com forum, im sure the sites owners appreciate that!  but that has nothing to do with my Ariens webpage..they are not related.

thanks,
Scot


----------



## PixMan

Here's all I got for data on mine:


























I must have been thinking of someone else's site about clicking ads to support the originator. Probably the "movingsnow" guy. So how may I help support your efforts?


----------



## sscotsman

Thanks Pix,
I think we are on the same page now..
its only a 2015 model year machine, so far..



PixMan said:


> So how may I help support your efforts?


Thanks for the offer! 
much appreciated..
I have never set up any way to make donations..it seldom comes up, and there has been no real need.

my costs aren't bad:
$25 a year for my webpage host, and $45 a year for my photo host.
$70 a year total, which is less than $6 a month.

I have had webpages, in some form, running for 18 years now!
they started out as G-gauge train pages, then the snowblower pages
were added starting about 6 years ago.
My main pages:

Scot's Train Pages

probably get WAY less traffic than my Ariens and Snowbird pages! 
although some of my railroad history pages are popular.

There is some question around the future of my webpage host, mylargescale.com.
("Large scale" refers to G-gauge trains)
the site was recently sold, and its not clear if the new owners will want to keep the "member pages" going or not..If it should go away, I will have to move all my pages somewhere else..at that point, I will probably just get my own domain, which will create some more cost..If that happens, I might set up a "donation" link!  just to cover costs..but for now, its a non-issue for me..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## sscotsman

I have been thinking about it for years..so I just went and did it! 
I now own www.scotlawrence.com ! 
there is nothing there yet, and probably wont be for awhile..
but I just wanted to get it since its available..
good thing I only have one "t" and not two! 
scottlawrence.com was taken a decade ago..

Scot


----------



## ChrisJ

20ftlb gross, so Briggs is claiming that engine is 13HP with the muffler removed @ 3600?

That's on a 28" blower?


----------



## PixMan

ChrisJ said:


> 20ftlb gross, so Briggs is claiming that engine is 13HP with the muffler removed @ 3600?
> 
> That's on a 28" blower?


On mine, it's an LCT built 414cc 20 ft/lb motor on a 2015 Ariens Deluxe 28+, not a Briggs & Stratton.

It's the newer Ariens Professional 28 which has the 414cc 21 ft/lb Briggs & Stratton.

I think this one I have is just about the most perfect balance of features _for my needs_ with that motor, the cut width, drive system (AutoTurn that works perfect) and the geared hand cranked chute control.


----------



## ChrisJ

PixMan said:


> On mine, it's an LCT built 414cc 20 ft/lb motor on a 2015 Ariens Deluxe 28+, not a Briggs & Stratton.
> 
> It's the newer Ariens Professional 28 which has the 414cc 21 ft/lb Briggs & Stratton.
> 
> I think this one I have is just about the most perfect balance of features _for my needs_ with that motor, the cut width, drive system (AutoTurn that works perfect) and the geared hand cranked chute control.



Still seems like a lot of power for that size machine. 21ftlb would suggest 14hp.

I doubt this could be a bad thing, I'm just surprised.

What do you think of the LCT engines so far?


----------



## AriensSnowman

PixMan said:


> It's the newer Ariens Professional 28 which has the 414cc 21 ft/lb Briggs & Stratton.


The Briggs on the current Professional series has 420cc and 21 ft/Ib.


----------



## PixMan

AriensSnowman said:


> The Briggs on the current Professional series has 420cc and 21 ft/Ib.


 Right, my mistake. I knew they are rated at the 21 ft/lb of torque, simply forgot about the additional 6cc of engine displacement.

The conversion I found somewhere on the internet translated to 20 ft/lb to 12.2HP and the 21 ft/lb of torque to just a hair under 13HP. Close enough that I'd never notice the difference.

I have only about 6 to 8 hours of run time on each of my machines, nothing bad to say at all. Both start on the first pull, one is stored in my cellar at about 50º F, the other is at "ambient" outside temps in a garage.


----------



## ChrisJ

PixMan said:


> Right, my mistake. I knew they are rated at the 21 ft/lb of torque, simply forgot about the additional 6cc of engine displacement.
> 
> The conversion I found somewhere on the internet translated to 20 ft/lb to 12.2HP and the 21 ft/lb of torque to just a hair under 13HP. Close enough that I'd never notice the difference.
> 
> I have only about 6 to 8 hours of run time on each of my machines, nothing bad to say at all. Both start on the first pull, one is stored in my cellar at about 50º F, the other is at "ambient" outside temps in a garage.


What I use is torque * rpm / 5252. That gives you horsepower, however since they are using gross numbers I guess you need to subtract a small amount.


----------



## sscotsman

sscotsman said:


> I have been thinking about it for years..so I just went and did it!
> I now own www.scotlawrence.com !
> there is nothing there yet, and probably wont be for awhile..
> but I just wanted to get it since its available..
> good thing I only have one "t" and not two!
> scottlawrence.com was taken a decade ago..
> 
> Scot


And so a new chapter begins..slowly:

www.scotlawrence.com

I think it would be wise if I started migrating all my pages..
Scot


----------



## Big Ed

sscotsman said:


> And so a new chapter begins..slowly:
> 
> www.scotlawrence.com
> 
> I think it would be wise if I started migrating all my pages..
> Scot


A railroad site too?
Lehigh Valley RR?

Scott, I guess you heard of the Lehigh Valley map car?

The original car has been sitting in my local feed store since the 60's.
There is a story to go with it. I have been going there for a long time, they store hay in it. The map side was covered by a box trailer that used to be parked by it. I didn't notice the map all those years until they moved the trailer then I saw the remains of the map on the side.
This side faces west and gets the hot afternoon sun.
The cars number is 62324.

One picture, you can make out parts it is in pretty bad shape.
I got more,


----------



## sscotsman

Thanks for the boxcar photos Ed! 
yes, I was aware of it, its a known survivor in LV circles..

Yep, I have the Lehigh Valley Railroad in my blood.
I was born and raised in Sayre PA, the ancestral homeland of the LV. Both of my grandfathers, one great grandfather, and one great great grandfather all worked for the LV in Sayre. several of my webpages are about the LV:

Lehigh Valley Railroad Survivors

The Black Diamond Express - 1896.

Old New York State Railroad sites

I was born in Sayre in '69, and the LV survived until '76.
I have a few vague memories of LV locomotives in Sayre when I was a kid..

Scot


----------



## Big Ed

Scot, I don't have much time right now but I would like to add some mystery to the Map car for you to ponder.
There is only one known map car that was made right?
Do you know of any more?

I know of another, though I know that the one I pictured is the real thing, more when I get some time.

Have you heard of another?


----------



## sscotsman

Ed,
the general concensus is that there was only one car,
however it had different maps on different sides! 
and/or the maps might have been changed over time.

so photos show several variations in the map, but its likely the same car, diferent sides, and/or the same car, with re-done maps..
but most LV fans believe there was only the one car..

what are you thinking?
Scot


----------



## Big Ed

sscotsman said:


> Ed,
> the general concensus is that there was only one car,
> however it had different maps on different sides!
> and/or the maps might have been changed over time.
> 
> so photos show several variations in the map, but its likely the same car, diferent sides, and/or the same car, with re-done maps..
> but most LV fans believe there was only the one car..
> 
> what are you thinking?
> Scot


Where is the "general consensus" located?

Is this you here?
RAILROAD.NET • View topic - SYSTEM MAP BOXCAR

The original map car had the map only on one side, the doors on that side were welded shut.

The original car is the one I posted.

Like the other day I have no time again, when I do I will add a little more.

Is Railroad.net the consensus that you were talking about?
Or is there somewhere else I can look at?


----------



## help

hello everyone.

If you read snowblower manual of the hydro pro modells engine power is 11.46kw @3700rpm. wich means a engine of 420cc and a torque of 21FT-lbs= 28.5nm.
11.46kw is 15.37 US mechanical horsepowers.


ps:am sorry for my crappy english


----------



## help

Airens ax 414cc 8.6kw=11.53 US mechanical horsepowers. @ rpm.3650.
Airens ax 291cc 6.3kw=8.45 US mechanical horsepowers. @rpm. 3650.
Airens ax 254cc 5.6kw=7.51 US mechanical [email protected] 3650.
Airens ax 250cc 5.6kw=7.51 US mechanical [email protected]


----------



## PixMan

How does the AX420 Briggs & Stratton motor 1-1/2% larger (420cc vs. 414cc) and showing 21 ft/lb of torque versus 20 ft/lb of torque for the AX414 LCT motor come out so close in torque but show *25%* more horsepower?


----------



## ELaw

I can think of two possible answers to that question:

1) The engine runs at a different RPM? Horsepower = torque times RPM times a constant. So even if the torque remains the same, if you increase RPM you increase horsepower.

2) They're lying. Kind of like on my Shop-Vac at home that claims "5 horsepower" when it's physically impossible to get more than about 2-1/2 horsepower out of a standard home electrical outlet (one horsepower = 746 watts, a 15-amp 120-volt outlet can put out 1800 watts - you do the math).


----------



## help

Is the Platinum series snowblower only us and canada ?.
Not sold here in norway.
in Norway all snowblower are listed with kw and hp if not on snowblower the in the manual.
looking at ariens.com all snowblowers engines are in cc why?


----------



## Big Ed

Big Ed said:


> Where is the "general consensus" located?
> 
> Is this you here?
> RAILROAD.NET â€¢ View topic - SYSTEM MAP BOXCAR
> 
> The original map car had the map only on one side, the doors on that side were welded shut.
> 
> The original car is the one I posted.
> 
> Like the other day I have no time again, when I do I will add a little more.
> 
> Is Railroad.net the consensus that you were talking about?
> Or is there somewhere else I can look at?


Scot, I don't know if you want train info here, I signed up to railroad.net to see the couple pictures that you have there. If they ever send me an email confirmation I will add to that thread.
I have more pictures, the car here is said to be the original car. Map only on one side. And in poor shape like you see. Some historical train place was trying to buy the car from them. The tracks leading into the place were removed years ago when the redid the main line. The place that wanted to buy it said it would cost too much to dismantle the car and ship it to them for restoration.Through out the years guys have stopped by with books picturing this car. They all said the same thing that this was the original map car. Only one side had the map and the other side had a door. It was black though looks blue now from the weathering and the map side was white.

They bought the car from LV back in 68 or 69, as LV knew the end was near and was glad to get some money for it. The car had been parked there from the middle 60's.

The LV 97455 is a different car, this one still sits there full of hay, with the number 62324.

Is that the site where you say the general consensus is?
Or is there somewhere else? I love RR history.

Not much out there on the net of the map car.

On a side note.....how is that garden RR coming along?
You have not updated it for a while? I read through it this morning.
Cool old switch stand marker you found, a nice addition.
Where the heck did you find that? I almost had an old CNJ lighted switch stand years ago but was unwilling to pay the price. If I could I would like to redo an old CNJ caboose an plant it in my backyard.
I can hear the neighbors now.


----------



## ChrisJ

ELaw said:


> I can think of two possible answers to that question:
> 
> 1) The engine runs at a different RPM? Horsepower = torque times RPM times a constant. So even if the torque remains the same, if you increase RPM you increase horsepower.
> *
> 2) They're lying. Kind of like on my Shop-Vac at home that claims "5 horsepower" when it's physically impossible to get more than about 2-1/2 horsepower out of a standard home electrical outlet (one horsepower = 746 watts, a 15-amp 120-volt outlet can put out 1800 watts - you do the math).*


*
*


This pisses me off more than you can ever imagine and has for years.

I've seen a 5HP electric motor and it's bigger than the largest shop vac. The strongest shopvac made that claims what, 6.5HP? is likely 1.5HP at the absolute most.

I don't understand how companies like that can flat out lie and get away with it.


----------



## Big Ed

Big Ed said:


> Scot, I don't know if you want train info here, I signed up to railroad.net to see the couple pictures that you have there. If they ever send me an email confirmation I will add to that thread.
> I have more pictures, the car here is said to be the original car. Map only on one side. And in poor shape like you see. Some historical train place was trying to buy the car from them. The tracks leading into the place were removed years ago when the redid the main line. The place that wanted to buy it said it would cost too much to dismantle the car and ship it to them for restoration.Through out the years guys have stopped by with books picturing this car. They all said the same thing that this was the original map car. Only one side had the map and the other side had a door. It was black though looks blue now from the weathering and the map side was white.
> 
> They bought the car from LV back in 68 or 69, as LV knew the end was near and was glad to get some money for it. The car had been parked there from the middle 60's.
> 
> The LV 97455 is a different car, this one still sits there full of hay, with the number 62324.
> 
> Is that the site where you say the general consensus is?
> Or is there somewhere else? I love RR history.
> 
> Not much out there on the net of the map car.
> 
> On a side note.....how is that garden RR coming along?
> You have not updated it for a while? I read through it this morning.
> Cool old switch stand marker you found, a nice addition.
> Where the heck did you find that? I almost had an old CNJ lighted switch stand years ago but was unwilling to pay the price. If I could I would like to redo an old CNJ caboose an plant it in my backyard.
> I can hear the neighbors now.


Ok, I will guess no?


----------



## sscotsman

Sorry Ed!
I must have missed that post of yours..

I dont recall the exact places the boxcar was discussed..
I have been active on railfan forums for almost 20 years! 
lots of discussion in many places over the years..

The garden railroad has basically been on hold for the past three years! 
got laid off from Kodak in spring 2012, went back to school, full time, for two years, then started a new career! so the garden railroad has been in limbo..
I hope to actually start it back up this year!  I need a new supply of Central NY flat rocks..I need to find a local stream bed I can get rocks from..

Im also going to start up a new modeling project, I recently started the webpage for it:

https://sites.google.com/site/scotlawrence/home

That page hasnt been shared publicly yet!  because its not ready..
this is the first time I have posted it anywhere..

More info on the project will be coming soon..im going to build seven passenger cars to go with the locomotives..so, things are looking up! finally..

Scot


----------



## Big Ed

I am guessing that you must have found this then?







A link in it goes here,
Black Diamond Express (1896) - IMDb


----------



## ChrisJ

Technically I live in the Lehigh Valley, though on the NJ side. Seems many don't realize the valley runs that far.


----------



## guilateen02

Scot I was just reading your page. This might peak your interest but just like Mike's 1974 8/32 my serial number of 004595 are on the tractor and bucket. My tractor is 9240013 and scoop is 9240012. My production number is not low like Mike's but maybe the 1974 units were sold only as a complete unit.


----------



## db130

Hey Scot,

I drove ~90 miles each way to pick up a Bolens Artic 75 that is in decent shape. Would you like to have pictures of it posted on page 11 of your website?

Here's a photo of it right after I unloaded it from my station wagon and put the 2 halves together tonight:


----------



## sscotsman

db130 said:


> Hey Scot,
> 
> I drove ~90 miles each way to pick up a Bolens Artic 75 that is in decent shape. Would you like to have pictures of it posted on page 11 of your website?
> 
> Here's a photo of it right after I unloaded it from my station wagon and put the 2 halves together tonight:



thanks DB!
that's a very nice looking Ariens/Bolens, yes, I would love some pictures for the webpage!  you can email me at [email protected]
thanks! :icon-cheers:

Scot


----------



## PixMan

Scot,

I don't know if you'd be interested in more info about the more recent machines on your Page 12 but if so, I have two. One of them is the "limited edition" 2015 model year Deluxe 28+ 921037 of which about 300 to 350 came though with the 414cc LCT motors. The story I got via the dealer I bought it from (and pretty much confirmed here) is that Ariens ran out of the 291cc motors and had a few extra 414's kicking around so used them on these machines. I think most of the them shipped to the northeast US, as a few lucky people near me seem to have also got them. Strange that Ariens didn't even bother giving this batch a different model number or name.

The other machine I have is a Platinum 30 (non-SHO) that was purchased new on 9/7/13 by the original owner. It's nothing special like the other, though if you want photos of either one just let me know.


----------



## sscotsman

Page 9 updated with new 2016 models!

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

and thanks Pixman, I added your info about the "limited edition" 2015 model year Deluxe 28+ 921037 to the page! :icon-cheers:

as always, comments, corrections and additions are welcome.
thanks,
Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER

sscotsman said:


> Page 9 updated with new 2016 models!
> 
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> 
> and thanks Pixman, I added your info about the "limited edition" 2015 model year Deluxe 28+ 921037 to the page! :icon-cheers:
> 
> as always, comments, corrections and additions are welcome.
> thanks,
> Scot


 That 1974 on your web page IS NOT A BRIGGS engine.


----------



## sscotsman

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> That 1974 on your web page IS NOT A BRIGGS engine.


PS, what 1974 model are you referring to?
please give me a page number, and a snippet of text so I can find it..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Page 10. steve w port hope Ontario Canada.


----------



## db130

""Hi scot, glad you like it, it was fairly easy to install providing you take some measurements with calipers, the old engine had a 3/4 in shaft and was approximately 4 inches long , so that's what I looked for ,this new motor isn't the greatest, meaning it is only rated for 250 hours but I got it at a steal because Tecumseh is finished in this country, as far as being on a snow blower anyway, so maybe these people putting new Briggs motors on these machines are worried about parts availability. _*The motor is a 11hp Tecumseh*_ and is very strong, it can go through the absolute deepest snow with out even a grunt."


----------



## sscotsman

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Page 10. steve w port hope Ontario Canada.


Great catch! thanks! :icon-clapping-smile
I have it correctly described as a Tecumseh in the text, but for some reason I put Briggs in the photo captions! no idea how that happened..:icon-doh:

I will fix it! thanks..

Scot


----------



## JohnnyDees

Thanks for all th great work on your site! I just bought a 1971 5hp. Did the 5HP ever come with the differential? Were all models with differentials locking? I read that some did not have the "button" on the wheel but locked with a pin on the axle. Thanks again I'm learning a lot!


----------



## NorthwoodsTodd

Hi Scot! I just signed in here thanks to your site. I wanted to thank you for all the wonderful info on Ariens. I live about 20 minutes away from Ariens in WI but I think they only make mowers out if that plant. 

Either way, I picked up a 10,000 series from someone off Craigslist last year for $75 with the goal of restoring it a bit. Your site has been amazing so far helping me. I've hardly started but i think it's around a 1970s model. I will be around here frequently this fall getting it ready for winter.


----------



## sscotsman

Thanks Todd! 
glad you enjoyed the webpage..and welcome to the forum! :icon-cheers:
Scot


----------



## NorthwoodsTodd

I see remnants of a 10M6D serial on the back with an engine serial of 6215 model h60-75005f and thrower serial 7-10M. Would that make this a 66? It runs, just needs help cosmetically.


----------



## sscotsman

NorthwoodsTodd said:


> I see remnants of a 10M6D serial on the back with an engine serial of 6215 model h60-75005f and thrower serial 7-10M. Would that make this a 66? It runs, just needs help cosmetically.


Todd,
yep, all those numbers say its a 1966 model 10M6D.
The engine serial number, 6215, says the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on "the 215th day of a year ending in 6"..
In this case, it can only be 1966.

Scot


----------



## lardness1

thanks again scot for all this info on your site, i just acquired a 1978ish 8hp/24" sno thro unit,runs well,electric start works,its not very pretty right now but all there,paid the fellow 250 for it,seems like a good deal to me,this is my second ariens,still havent got the first one runnign yet but they sure do seem like they are built to last ,thanks again for all the information very cool and it will help me immensley.bob.


----------



## nograin

Scot, Your website has been an enormous help in dating my 10M6D snow-thro. It's original unrestored but heavily used. Below is a small photo. Let me know if you would like pictures for your website. 
The tractor serial number points to it being a 1968, but the engine serial number is Serial No. 7229 04. From your earlier post here, would this be '67 build date?


----------



## sscotsman

nograin said:


> Scot, Your website has been an enormous help in dating my 10M6D snow-thro. It's original unrestored but heavily used. Below is a small photo. Let me know if you would like pictures for your website.
> The tractor serial number points to it being a 1968, but the engine serial number is Serial No. 7229 04. From your earlier post here, would this be '67 build date?


thanks! 

yes, the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on "The 229th day of a year ending in 7"..In this case, we can be sure that "year ending in 7" means 1967. 

the 227th day of the year is August 17th..
Thats somewhat late for snowblower production..considering the engine had to be shipped to Ariens, and probably didnt get there until September. Its possible snowblower production was already finished for the year by then, but its hard to say for sure. Two possibilities:

1. The engine did make it onto your snowblower in September 1967, and your snowblower was sold in the Autumn of 1967 as a 1967 model year machine.

2. Or, more likely IMO, the engine was born too late for the 1967 snowblower model year, and it sat around a few months until the Spring or Summer of 1968, when it was placed on your 1968 model year snowblower.

If you would liek to post all the model and serial numbers you can find, we might be able to work out the exact year..there should be three sets of data tags: attachment tag on the side of the scoop, tractor tag at the rear of the machine, and the Tecumseh engine tag. (We already have the relevant Tecumseh numbers, so you dont need to post those again..)

scot


----------



## nograin

I may need to shrink the photos to make them attachable, but here's the data. I was figuring '68 model year from the Tractor number. 

Tractor: 10M6D Serial No. 047782 
Snow thro Attachment: 7-10M Serial No. 121367 
Engine: Tecumseh Snow King H60-7500G Serial No. 7229 04

Also, the Booklets that came with it are as follows:
_Operating & Maintenance Instructions "Snow King" Horizontal Crankshaft Engines Four Cycle _
181-45 (Revision 1-66) 

_Operating Instructions and Parts List 
Ariens Sno-thro Attachment _
Form SSA-67 

_Operating Instructions and Parts List 
Ariens Tractor, 5 H.P. Model, 6 H.P. Model, 7 H.P. Model _
Form No. TIP-67


----------



## sscotsman

nograin said:


> I may need to shrink the photos to make them attachable, but here's the data. I was figuring '68 model year from the Tractor number.
> 
> Tractor: 10M6D Serial No. 047782
> Snow thro Attachment: 7-10M Serial No. 121367
> Engine: Tecumseh Snow King H60-7500G Serial No. 7229 04
> 
> Also, the Booklets that came with it are as follows:
> _Operating & Maintenance Instructions "Snow King" Horizontal Crankshaft Engines Four Cycle _
> 181-45 (Revision 1-66)
> 
> _Operating Instructions and Parts List
> Ariens Sno-thro Attachment _
> Form SSA-67
> 
> _Operating Instructions and Parts List
> Ariens Tractor, 5 H.P. Model, 6 H.P. Model, 7 H.P. Model _
> Form No. TIP-67


Yep, I would say its a 1968..
based on this Ariens chart:

http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/10000-models2/796111524_zMvae-O.gif

the Tractor serial number says 1968..

And I have 7-10M scoop numbers:

7-10M - 24" Sno-Thro attachment - (serial numbers 47001-68000) (1964)
7-10M - 24" Sno-Thro attachment - (serial numbers 68001-87600) (1965)
7-10M - 24" Sno-Thro attachment - (serial numbers 87601-114900) (1966)
7-10M - 24" Sno-Thro attachment - (serial numbers 114901 and up) (1967-1968)

That dont *specifically* say 1968, but your high serial number, 121367, makes its pretty likely its also a 1968.

I would say its 90% likely you have a 1968 machine..close enough to call it IMO! 

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

DJW said:


> A lot of the links on the Ariens page do not work anymore. A lot of the old manuals don't load. It says domain request denied. I think Ariens co. had a few pulled. It would be nice if all the links worked again, there are some interesting links that cant be accessed.


yeah, I have noticed that..
I dont think Ariens pulled them, they just changed links..
general webpage maintenance can do that.
I'll see if I can fix them..

but most of the manuals are still there..just with new links. 
you can still find the current links to the manuals by going to my "manual page", page 3:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/Page3.html

Scroll down to the bottom of the list of manuals, and click on the Ariens link where it says:



> Ariens Owners, Parts and Service Manual Lookup:
> 
> Here is a page where you can enter your model and serial number,
> and bring up relevant manuals. (including manuals for much newer machines.)
> 
> If you have a model number to look up, but not a specific serial number, I have found that entering serial number 001000 nearly always works well.


Scot


----------



## Ariens Company

sscotsman said:


> yeah, I have noticed that..
> I dont think Ariens pulled them, they just changed links..
> general webpage maintenance can do that.
> I'll see if I can fix them..
> 
> but most of the manuals are still there..just with new links.
> you can still find the current links to the manuals by going to my "manual page", page 3:
> 
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom of the list of manuals, and click on the Ariens link where it says:
> 
> 
> 
> Scot


Scot -

We did make some changes to our site which might have caused this to happen.

Here is a link to our Ariens Support - Manuals.

Let me know if you have any questions or if I can help in any way.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## VictorWebb

The attachments in there are really awesome


----------



## VictorWebb

Nice attachment.


----------



## Steamboat

I also found this forum after finding Scot's site! 
Just picked up my very first thrower yesterday, a 1978 Ariens 922019, complete and in great running condition but a bit rusty. Honestly I only know the date because of his Ariens site, and I look forward to learning how to maintain it and maybe do a bit of restoration. 
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## sscotsman

Steamboat said:


> I also found this forum after finding Scot's site!
> Just picked up my very first thrower yesterday, a 1978 Ariens 922019, complete and in great running condition but a bit rusty. Honestly I only know the date because of his Ariens site, and I look forward to learning how to maintain it and maybe do a bit of restoration.
> Thanks for the inspiration!


Thanks SB, glad you enjoyed the site! :icon-cheers:
and congrats on the find! sounds like a nice one..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Page 9 now updated with new 2017 models and info!

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page9.html

thanks,
Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Hey everyone,
as I type this, I am in the process of deleting my Ariens webpage, my Snowbird webpage, (links in my signature below)
and ALL my other webpages from the internet. 

By morning, they will be gone..
Because of problems with my long-time (15 years) webpage host, mylargescale.com
We have lost the ability to upload new files (I can no longer make any changes) and some people are beginning to lose access..
So before im "locked out" permanently, which seems likely to happen soon, im deleting all my pages while I still can..

If service is restored, I can re-upload them..but I suspect I will need to search for a new webpage host.

But! there is still some good news for anyone who wants to access my pages..
the pages are archived! thanks to the good work by "the internet archive"..older versions still exist:

https://web.archive.org/web/20160213071727/http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/

https://web.archive.org/web/20160913133331/http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/snowbird/

So those can still be useful..

I will update when I find a new home for my webpages..anyone have any suggestions?
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Duff Daddy

What the f this is terrible man !!!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sscotsman

Service is restored! for now..
my pages are back where they have always been..
we will see how it goes..

hopefully the issue is over and resolved, but im not 100% confidant yet..
we shall see..

Scot


----------



## KLyons

Scot that's great news! You have a great website with tons of info. All your effort is much appreciated! - Kevin


----------



## Steamboat

Hopefully your web host gets their issues worked out because I have used your page literally dozens of times just to learn about my one Thrower, it is probably the most useful and comprehensive classic Ariens info site in existence!


----------



## sscotsman

A new page has been created! 
Page 14, about the Ariens Manorway tractor:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/manorway.html

I dont own a Manorway, but I am (very casually) looking for a 1969 Manorway that I could perhaps someday restore.
It's low on the priority list! (Im looking for a second Wheel Horse tractor first.)
But maybe someday I could find a '69 Manorway. (I would only want a '69, because that was the year I was born)

I have/had an account on "mytractorforum"..I will post it there too.

Scot


----------



## GreenMtnMan

I've spent quite a bit of time reading the pages. I too really appreciate the time and effort.


----------



## 69ariens

Another good read Scot
thanks.


----------



## sscotsman

Hey everyone,
Back on December 1st, post #96 in this thread, I talked about how my long-time webpage host was having major issues...well, today my old pages died for good.







its unlikely they are ever coming back. I have been in the process of moving my pages for months now, anticipating this was likely to happen, but I havent gotten to the Ariens or Snowbird pages yet..im moving everything here:

http://www.scotlawrence.com

My Ariens page is going to be down for awhile, probably a few weeks..but! I have the whole thing archived and backed up!







its not gone forever..its just going to take a little time to get it all re-uploaded with a new host.

For anyone interested in such things, I have deceided to go with Github. I think that will work for what I need...all my photos are hosted on Smugmug, so the bandwidth through Github should be minimal, since only the .html files themselves will live there. The biggest bandwidth hogs are the photos, and I pay for Smugmug for the photo hosting..so im confidant Github will work out fine for just the webpage hosting.

I'll post here in this thread when the pages are back up! They will have a new URL (a new link)..the old mylargescale pages are gone forever..sad.

Scot


----------



## Flat4fan

I'm glad I found this page. I have what I think is a 1963 10ML-60. It was my dad's back in the day. I've been using it ever since I got it around 24 yrs. ago. I have some pics I could send you. That's 54 yrs. old and she's still moving snow. Hello?


----------



## sscotsman

Flat4fan said:


> I'm glad I found this page. I have what I think is a 1963 10ML-60. It was my dad's back in the day. I've been using it ever since I got it around 24 yrs. ago. I have some pics I could send you. That's 54 yrs. old and she's still moving snow. Hello?


Hey Flat,
thanks! glad you enjoyed the page!
and thanks for the offer of photos, but i'm not updating the page at all right now, because I am in the process of moving ALL of my webpages to a new host..
its a multi-month process, I have to move them manually, one at a time..TONS of links to update with a change like that.

Im moving all my pages from here:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/


to here:
www.scotlawrence.com

I hope to be done sometime this year! 

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Updated for 2018!

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html

thanks,
Scot


----------



## db130

Hey, Scot.

I wanted to let you know that there's a link on page 9 that is supposed to take to you page 10 -> it doesn't work

It's because it takes you to https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/page10.html instead of https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page10.html -> the P isn't capitalized


----------



## sscotsman

db130 said:


> Hey, Scot.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that there's a link on page 9 that is supposed to take to you page 10 -> it doesn't work
> 
> It's because it takes you to https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/page10.html instead of https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page10.html -> the P isn't capitalized


Great catch! I will get that fixed right away, thanks for letting me know!:smile2:

And I see I never actually posted the new main link in this page, it is:

Ariens page:
https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/index.html

Snowbird page:
https://scotlawrence.github.io/snowbird/index.html

Thanks,
Scot


----------



## Ken

Scot, Several years ago you helped me find a collector for my old 6HP Ariens 10ML60D. He was a local guy in Southern Massachusetts, but I have lost his name. I have a 26" Ariens Rotary Mower Attachment Series No 35-10M-000480 that fits that machine, and many others. I'm happy to give it away to a collector. Can you help me find one? My gmail address is kenelson1004.


----------



## sscotsman

Page 9 updated with 2019 model year info:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html

thanks,
Scot


----------



## pete73

*Site is Great...Thanks!*

I got a 924050 made in 79 but 80 model from a friend who didn't want to mess with it. Your site helped get her back working. Love this old Ariens... starts in 1 pull and runs great! Tecumseh just turned 40 couple weeks ago ... gave my new smaller yard machines blower to my brother to keep this one full time.


----------



## sscotsman

Update for 2020 is up!



> 2020
> Changes for the 2020 model year:
> (Snowblowers that went on sale in the Autumn of 2019)
> 
> Four new model numbers are introduced for the 2020 model year:
> 926076	Professional 32
> 926077	Professional 28
> 926078	Pro 28 Hydro Rapidtrak
> 926079	Pro 32 Hydro Rapidtrak
> The Pro 28, Pro 32 and Pro 32 Hydro Rapidtrack already existed, but got new model model numbers for 2020, the Pro 28 Hydro Rapidtrack is brand-new for 2020, and has not existed previously.
> 
> 
> Three models got a new engine for 2020:
> 921049	Deluxe 30 EFI
> 921050	Platinum 24 SHO
> 921053	Platinum 24 SHO EFI
> See the details on engine model designations in the main list below. I don't know if they are actually different or upgraded engines, or simply changes to the engine descriptions or designations.
> 
> 16 models were carried over from 2019:
> 920025
> 920026
> 920027
> 920028
> 921045
> 921046
> 921047
> 921048
> 921049
> 921050
> 921051
> 921053
> 921057
> 926068
> 926070
> 920402
> 
> And three model numbers were discontinued, and replaced by new model numbers:
> (these three were 2019 models, but not 2020)
> 926065
> 926069
> 926071
> 
> And again for 2020, there is only one Sno-Tek model, 920402, Sno-Tek 24. (this is now the 6th year in a row that the 920402 Sno-Tek 24 has been the only model in the Sno-Tek lineup.)


https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html

Comments, corrections and additions are always welcome.
thanks,
Scot


----------



## HillnGullyRider

sscotsman said:


> Update for 2020 is up!
> 
> 
> 
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> 
> Comments, corrections and additions are always welcome.
> thanks,
> Scot


It appears the demise of the 932000 series has been greatly exaggerated.
Like a phoenix from the ashes, they've removed it from the grave.
I've confirmed that Ariens plans to reintroduce a new dual stage subcompact line in 2021 called the Crossover series, It's new, but familiar. Model 932050. (where's model 49????)
If they have plans for other subcompacts (a hydro drive for instance would do away with the need for an aux PTO on the engine?), (or an electric version?), They would neither confirm nor deny. Ariens once again will have walk behind dual stage machines in 3 different impeller ranges 10", 12" and 14".


----------



## HillnGullyRider

sscotsman said:


> Update for 2020 is up!
> 
> 
> 
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> 
> Comments, corrections and additions are always welcome.
> thanks,
> Scot


There also looks to be a new single stage series called the S18,







I cant find Model number yet for the S18.
And perhaps a new Classic, the Classic+ 920030 that has the 223cc and 15" tires. I'll let you confirm and sort out the rest of the big blowers.


----------

